# 60D vs 7DM2



## Ferrarimx5 (Mar 8, 2018)

I was asked by Photoflyer to comment on my new Canon  7DM2, verses my now defunct Canon 60D.
I only used the 60D for three weeks before it would not turn on one morning.
Sadly it had been sitting in a closet for years.
Ordered a refurb 7DM2 from Canon last week to replace it.

Three Examples from the 7DM2




 and



and also:




Compare those three to the three shot with the 60D





and





and also





I know, not apples to apples, but you can visit my Flickr site for more 60D comparisons..

The 7DM2 is faster than the 60D and I so much want it to blow the 60D out of the water.  It is too early to tell..

Your Thoughts?

(Learning curve?)
Wrong shots used to compare the two?
I will tell you, the new Canon is fast..   and eats up batteries too (GPS)
I have shut off the GPS..


----------



## weepete (Mar 9, 2018)

7Dmkii shots look sharper and better with less noise IMO


----------



## Ferrarimx5 (Mar 9, 2018)

weepete said:


> 7Dmkii shots look sharper and better with less noise IMO


Thank you..  
Foolishly worried about losing something in the transition, but always excited about something gained.
Canon should upgrade their menu system.
Should not have to have a six week course just to navigate.
Focus modes and adjustments were difficult.
SD/CF (Cards) should be easier.
the Menu is the heart of the Camera.
Controlling the 430 and the 600 ex rt speedlite were a lot easier to figure out.

Anyways, this camera is fun and exciting..


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 9, 2018)

The 7D II is a “technical” camera.  It is Canon’s most-advanced APS-C format camera.   The 60D was a mid-range camera meant to offer a few features found on more advanced cameras while not giving up any of the consumer-friendly features found on Rebel cameras.  It’s nickname used to be the “super rebel” after Canon stunned everyone by eliminating auto-focus micro-adjustment from it (the only mid-range Canon that doesn’t have that feature.   Canon took a (well-deserved) brow-beating for that stunt.)

You’ll find the 7D series, 5D series, and 1D series to be significantly more technical than the mid-range and entry-level bodies.  They are not designed for a more technical market (pro or advanced photographers).


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 11, 2018)

These all look very good.  I am trying to be objective but that is difficult since I know which came from which camera.  I assume these were all shot through the same glass (I think in the other thread you said you were keeping the  EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM Lens.

To me the first three are the best (7D Mii) and the first one shot on the 60D is of similar quality.  They are all good shots but those four, to me, are the sharpest.  Of course we do not know how much each was cropped.

Side note, the Autofocus Micro Adjustment is a big deal.   Coincidently,  I just tweaked my 85mm f 1.8 on the 6D mii yesterday.  Your 7D mii supports this.  

I think with time, as you learn how to get the most from the settings in this camera, you will come to appreciate what it can do.   Effectively it is professional grade in that some professionals use it for sports and wildlife photography.   It is Canon's top of the line APS-C body.  I am going to wait for the Mark III which should be out this summer but only because I got the 6D mii last summer and the 70-200 f2.8 and I am spacing out my investments in equipment.  My wife is very supportive but...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 11, 2018)

I dunno'...to me at least, I think the 60D images look better than the 7D-II shots. The reason for that is the 7D-II shots look over-exposed, and have that burn-to-yellow look on the highlights of the birds, while the 60D images look to be more-saturated, and with a bit better color gradation and higher saturation of the colors. BUT--these are definitely NOT the same time, nor the same lighting! Not really an apples-to-apples comparison, but, at least on these few pictures, I prefer the way the 60D camera has rendered the scenes shown. I think in order to do a truly valid comparison, one would have to do side-by-side comparisons, at the same ISO values, on the same scenes.

I've seen quite a number of 60D images that were made of the same scenes, same day, side-by-side, tripod-by-tripod, with my shooting companion shooting his 60D, and me shooting the Nikon D3x. I know, from actual reviews of images, what the 60D shoots like, but I don't have the same basis for mental comparison on the 7D Mark II. Maybe that's why I, subconsciously preferring the 60D images? Another thought about my judgement: that fade-to-yellow look on overexposed areas is something I've seen before, and I really,really dislike that, so when I see it, it brings my quality evaluation of a digital image down.

Both sensors are roughly the same MP level, so the resolution is not that big a difference.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ferrarimx5 said:


> I was asked by Photoflyer to comment on my new Canon  7DM2, verses my now defunct Canon 60D.
> I only used the 60D for three weeks before it would not turn on one morning.
> Sadly it had been sitting in a closet for years.
> Ordered a refurb 7DM2 from Canon last week to replace it.
> ...



My thoughts:
 a proper comparison would be shooting the same subject at the same time with similar settings - i.e. a stationary object 
but a great blue heron catching a fish is always good
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 13, 2018)

beagle100 said:


> Ferrarimx5 said:
> 
> 
> > I was asked by Photoflyer to comment on my new Canon  7DM2, verses my now defunct Canon 60D.
> ...



I think the thread starter would but if I recall cirrectly the 60D is dead.


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 12, 2018)

That really sucks.  
I have two 60D bodies still going strong. Of course I bought mine refurbished back in 2015.


----------

